# Windows Live MSN Spyware/Virus - Hijack this log inclu



## MzCuDDLeZz (Apr 17, 2007)

hey all...

Lastnight my friend sent me a message saying something along the lines of "hey is this you in this picture ?"

I clicked on it and then it installed a file called "photo12.com" a MS-DOS Application.

It then began forwarding the link to everyone on my msn list.. i had to uninstall Windows Live Messenger... i've been getting constant explorer pop ups (using firefox atm) and getting constant pop ups of new threats detected.

I did a alt +ctrl + del and found programs installed such as "toolbar888" and "00.exe" and i uninstalled them....

I downloaded AVG and it picked up the following but could not heal them

"
Trojan Horse Downloader.Generic4.DEM
Trojan Horse Downloader.Generic4.CFV
Trojan Horse Downloader.Generic4.CEM
Trojan horse Collected.11.B
Downloader.Obfuskated
Trojan horse Generic3.TMQ
"

I then downloaded Symantec Antivirus and it removed a few others. Updated Windows and scanned with Windows Spyware Removal.

It picked up the following and apparently deleted them.

Spyware - win32/C2lop.C
- win32/webhancer

BrowserModifer - win32/Matcash
- win32/toolbar888

Trojan - win32/Nuwar

Still getting error messages i was told i could do a System Restore but I tried it and it didn't work.

I've got a Hijackthis log if anyone can give me a hand!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:57:35 PM, on 17/04/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Rose\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/fix_homepage/
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {46e665b7-3507-47fd-9a69-ad564bbae75e} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmseds.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp199.tmp.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {68513059-1977-4B87-842F-EC919DF102B3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtqn.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {970D022E-A884-4D2A-BB4A-EBC22D2FEBD2} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayvwwu.dll
O2 - BHO: WebManager Class - {D5792AA9-D373-4039-8670-2CDAB6A71F15} - C:\Program Files\TorrentQ\TorrentManager.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {C1B4DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [{7CDA880D-070C-3081-1110-03111020003d}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\{7CDA880D-070C-3081-1110-03111020003d}\Update.exe" mc-110-12-0000627
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: awtqn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtqn.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dmseds - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dmseds.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: yayvwwu - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\yayvwwu.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 6152 bytes

If anyone can help me remove it that'll be great... otherwise i guess i might have to just format!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and choose *Install* to extract it to its own folder on the Desktop. Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer 
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually; 
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear; 
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter". 
Choose your usual account. 

 In Safe Mode, right click the SDFix.zip folder and choose *Extract All*, 
 Open the extracted folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
 Type *Y* to begin the script. 
 It will remove the Trojan Services then make some repairs to the registry and prompt you to press any key to Reboot. 
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
 Your system will take longer that normal to restart as the fixtool will be running and removing files. 
 When the desktop loads the Fixtool will complete the removal and display *Finished*, then press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons. 
 Finally open the SDFix folder on your desktop and copy and paste the contents of the results file *Report.txt* back onto the forum with a new HijackThis log 

Download this tool to your desktop:
http://www.uploads.ejvindh.net/rootchk.exe
Run the program. After a short time a logfile will turn up. Copy the contents of the log into the thread.

Notice: Some security-programs prevent the creation of dummy drivers with certain names. This may cause false positives. If the log of rootchk contains a lot of hidden drivers, you may want to turn of your security programs while rootchk is scanning (you should then unhook your network connection as well)


----------

